# Win XP / Win 98 file sharing problem



## Johnny-Table (Jun 23, 2005)

I just set up an older laptop with Win98SE and have my internet connection working fine (aftersome time). I am connected through a router and want to share files with my WinXP computer. I am able to ping the computer, but setting up file sharing just isnt working for me. I tried running the homenetwork set up wizard on XP and it didnt seem to do anything. when i go to my network places, it just shows the current computers shared filesand nothing else. Pleasehelp :sad:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You didn't provide much information about what you have tried, or specific error messages. Here are some general debug tips.

Turn off any firewalls for debugging. If the firewall is the problem, you'll have to configure it to allow access to "trusted zone" addresses. Note that some firewalls must be completely uninstalled to stop them from affecting your networking.

PING each computer by IP address, and if successful, PING by name. You can obtain the IP address of a computer by opening a command prompt (DOS window) and typing IPCONFIG. This should work for any Windows version.

All computers should be in the same workgroup for computer browsing to function properly. File & Print Sharing has to be enabled on any computer you wish to share files or printers from. You also need to actually share the resource in question from My Computer, right click on the drive/printer/folder, and select sharing.

If you encounter difficulties accessing computers that are visible in Network Neighborhood, make sure the computer being accessed has an account with the same name/password as the system connecting to it uses to login.

While the default NetBIOS setting is correct for normal network configurations, it's possible for it to be altered, and it costs nothing to make sure it's correct. NETBIOS over TCP/IP must be enabled for normal network browsing.


----------



## Johnny-Table (Jun 23, 2005)

Sorry, i didnt really provide to much info. So basically i tried everything that you have advised. Nothing helps. Im able to access my other computer that is Win95. When it comes to WinXP i cant see it in network neighborhood. i can ping it, but if i go \\name\shareddocs it says that it cant find the computer. i made sure that all the workgroups are the same, turned off all firewalls etc. still cant see anything from windowsXP. Note: if i run the small office network wizard on both computers it just makes me unable to connect to the windows95 computer. it doesnt help with seeing winxp. Also NETBIOS over TCP/IP is enabled, thats what helped me access my old win95.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Let's try something drastic, we'll install NETBEUI all around. :smile: For anything but XP, it's simply adding another protocol, no configuration involved.

To install NetBEUI on Windows XP:

Insert your Windows XP CD-ROM into the CD-ROM drive (close the Autorun window) and use the explore option from a right click of the drive in My Computer then go the \Valueadd\MSFT\Net\NetBEUI folder.

Copy Nbf.sys to the "Windows"\System32\Drivers folder.

Copy Netnbf.inf to the "Windows"\Inf folder (hidden: change the View Settings). (Where "Windows" is the name of the folder that windows is installed in) Click Start, click Control Panel, and then double-click Network Connections.

Right-click the adapter you want to add NetBEUI to, and then click Properties .

On the General tab, click Install.

Click Protocol, and then click Add.

Click to select NetBEUI Protocol from the list and then click OK.

Restart your computer if you receive a prompt to complete the installation.

The NetBEUI protocol should now be installed and working.

If you have an OEM installation or don't have the XP CD, you can also download the necessary files from: 

NETBEUI Install Files for XP


----------



## Johnny-Table (Jun 23, 2005)

thank you that cleared it up


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad we could help. :smile:


----------

